# Best GW5015016



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just want to share my exp with you about friends of me who tried GW of many sources.

The best they tried in tabs : http://www.sarms-supply.com/gw501516-c-95.html

Apparently, its better at 5mg than some liquid gw at 70mg of uniquechemicals for example.

Its just reviews some friends, not me but I ordered, and will give a try in one month. I will log this.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Its an interesting drug. Im not sure about the reports Glaxo stopped working on it as it was shown to cause cancer in the lab rats.

What experiences have you friends got from it? Im looking forward to hearing how do with it.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Cancer causes are noticed on a dosage x100 - x1000 the normal dose.

Its an endurance drug, they noticed an instant energy boost and after the cycle : a significant increase of endurance.

I will use it for mma with EQ and test


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Professorx said:


> Cancer causes are noticed on a dosage x100 - x1000 the normal dose.
> 
> Its an endurance drug, they noticed an instant energy boost and after the cycle : a significant increase of endurance.
> 
> I will use it for mma with EQ and test


Sounds good! I hear you have to watch your HDL with it too. Some logs ive read people reported being able to run fast and for longer straight away and train harder without fatigue. Im in if you start a log


----------



## Mikluz (Oct 3, 2013)

do you guys know any other sitee from europe expect sarms supply and researchsarms?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

fcuk risking cancer with this sh!t there are far better muscle builders with less risks involved.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Professorx said:


> Cancer causes are noticed on a dosage x100 - x1000 the normal dose.
> 
> Its an endurance drug, they noticed an instant energy boost and after the cycle : a significant increase of endurance.
> 
> I will use it for mma with EQ and test


this is true but this is in lab rats what is the dose for humans where this risk is applied??


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is true but this is in lab rats what is the dose for humans where this risk is applied??


I dont think any human studies were done...

If they were someone please send me the links; would be interested!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Professorx said:


> Cancer causes are noticed on a dosage x100 - x1000 the normal dose.


DO you have any references to support this? The warning published by WADA quoted GSK as stating:

"*at all doses*, the drug rapidly causes cancers in a multitude of organs, including the liver, bladder, stomach, skin, thyroid, tongue, testes, ovaries and womb."


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> DO you have any references to support this? The warning published by WADA quoted GSK as stating:
> 
> "*at all doses*, the drug rapidly causes cancers in a multitude of organs, including the liver, bladder, stomach, skin, thyroid, tongue, testes, ovaries and womb."


Wow fcuk that for a laugh then! Wouldnt touch it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ian_Montrose said:


> DO you have any references to support this? The warning published by WADA quoted GSK as stating:
> 
> "*at all doses*, the drug rapidly causes cancers in a multitude of organs, including the liver, bladder, stomach, skin, thyroid, tongue, testes, ovaries and womb."


this is what i thought i had seen but was not sure


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> this is what i thought i had seen but was not sure


http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729103.400-antidoping-agency-warns-athletes-of-black-market-drug.html#.Unu-jPmSKYQ

There is more detailed information in this issue of The Toxicologist (items 895 & 896): http://www.toxicology.org/AI/Pub/Tox/2009Tox.pdf

The doses given to the rats and mice started at 5mg/kg/day which may well be lower than people are using. However, it is extremely rare for a pharmaceutical company to issue such a stark warning as this. It also has to be kept in mind that such companies have a hell of a lot more expertise at determining efficacy and toxicity of substances than the bro-science community and they would have drawn on this before deciding to abandon a highly promising compound that they'd already invested a lot of money in.

There are plenty of other PEDs out there so why anyone would choose to ignore such a stern warning I don't know.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Well fcuk that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ian_Montrose said:


> http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729103.400-antidoping-agency-warns-athletes-of-black-market-drug.html#.Unu-jPmSKYQ
> 
> There is more detailed information in this issue of The Toxicologist (items 895 & 896): http://www.toxicology.org/AI/Pub/Tox/2009Tox.pdf
> 
> ...


agreed mate


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729103.400-antidoping-agency-warns-athletes-of-black-market-drug.html#.Unu-jPmSKYQ
> 
> There is more detailed information in this issue of The Toxicologist (items 895 & 896): http://www.toxicology.org/AI/Pub/Tox/2009Tox.pdf
> 
> ...


interesting read... I don't think its for me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its what i read too forget that sh1t


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> this is what i thought i had seen but was not sure


Sory I dont support anything. I forgot the "quotes" of an article I read.

Thanks a lot for this point. So I will no order anything


----------



## aufpassen (Mar 9, 2014)

Is Sarms-Supply Legit ?


----------

